# Core 2 Duo - E8400 shows 2000 MHz in CPU-Z



## ntomer (Oct 21, 2009)

Hi,

I have the following configuration -

Processor	        Intel E8400 - 3.0 GHz, 1333 MHz FSB, 6 MB L2 Cache
Motherboard	DG31PR - Intel G31 Chipset, 1333  MHz FSB			
RAM -                 Kingston 2*1GB	DDR2	800 MHz	
Graphics Card	- XFX 7900GS, 256 MB DDR3	
HDD	                Seagate	- 500GB, Sata2, 7200.12, 32 MB Buffer
Power Supply -   Corasair 450W

I run Windows XP SP3 and Windows 7 on this desktop. Yesterday I ran CPU-Z out of the blue on this desktop and found this -

*img63.imageshack.us/img63/3913/70621411.th.jpg

It is showing one core and that too is running on 2000 MHz. I suspected it to be some BIOS configuration and explored the BIOS settings. There is I found one setting - SW Single Processor Mode, which was enabled. I disabled it and restarted the desktop.

Both XP and 7, detected the new hardware and installed it's driver, but CPU-Z still showed one core, running at 2000 MHz.

Does this mean that my desktop is not running optimally? And if not, what must I do to make it do so?

Here are the other CPU-Z screens -

*img63.imageshack.us/img63/3408/61463956.th.jpg

*img202.imageshack.us/img202/8634/86512062.th.jpg

*img7.imageshack.us/img7/5411/74856247.th.jpg

*img199.imageshack.us/img199/7862/97848805.th.jpg

Please also tell me whether I have any issues in replacing the 7900GS card with a ATI 5770?

Cheers

Nitin


----------



## rohan_mhtr (Oct 21, 2009)

I too faced such problem with e7500 on g31 gigabyte motherboard . See if there is any energy saving options enabled in the bios .
And regarding 5770 card , you wont face any problem , if you  can run 7900 without any issue then 5770 wont give any


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

When Idle, the CPU downclocks to a power saving frequency. My Phenom II X4 940BE shows 803 MHz when Idle on all four cores. Try downloading prime95 and run it for some time. CPU will be fully stressed and use CPU-Z to check the CPU frequency again. Its should be back to 3 GHz again.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 21, 2009)

Disable speedstep and EIST on the bios- that's it. I wouldn't bother much since the processing power will increase only if the load on the processor will increase unless you are overclocking.


----------



## ntomer (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks guys. I understood that processor is running at the optimum speed, not the maximum one. I will run a heavy application tonight, and check the processor-rating again.

Now what should I do with that "SW Single Processor Mode"? It was enabled earlier, but I disabled it. What should be it's correct configuration - turned on or off?

Nitin


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 21, 2009)

^^ Keep it disabled. Use intel burn test/ occt/orthos to stress test the system to 100% load. Use real temp to keep an eye on the temps under load as well.


----------



## Krow (Oct 21, 2009)

^Prime95 works well too.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Oct 21, 2009)

^^ Well technically orthos has much better multiple core support and OCCT with high piority and large data set stresses the system's stability. In essence, if orthos shows a system is 24 hour system, one can assume so is the same case with prime 95- but not vice versa in certain scenarios. But intel burn test is far more efficient- test that is usually run in 10 hours on orthos is somewhat similar to using intel burn test for 2-3 hours.


----------



## ntomer (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks Guys,

Now please answer the other question regarding graphics card. I did a bit of googling and found that many people are recommending 4870 over 5770; both roughly cost the same.

Which of these two do you suggest? And will my PSU be able to support both?

Thanks

Nitin


----------



## Krow (Oct 23, 2009)

^Yes, I say wait for 5770 to decrease in price and get it. If you can't wait, then get Palit GTX260 Sonic @ 10.5k.


----------



## hell_storm2006 (Oct 23, 2009)

5770 and GTX260 are almost similar now. At lynx-india the price of HD 5770 is lower than GTX260. Cant confirm about the street prices. Wait HD 5850 to come down and save some money till then and add it to your current budget and get it!


----------



## ntomer (Oct 26, 2009)

Finally I have decided to go for Palit GTX 260 Sonic 216P. But this card requires 2 PCI-E 6-pins connector and my Corsair VX450W have only one. So I will have to use one Molex converter.

Will this be a problem?

Thanks

Nitin


----------



## asingh (Oct 27, 2009)

ntomer said:


> Finally I have decided to go for Palit GTX 260 Sonic 216P. But this card requires 2 PCI-E 6-pins connector and my Corsair VX450W have only one. So I will have to use one Molex converter.
> 
> Will this be a problem?
> 
> ...



It should be fine. There are two types of molex --> PCI.E 16 converters.

Use the one which has two molex and one output feed. Keep both inputs on separate rails, and mount them closest to the PSU.

*www.plonter.co.il/graphics/product_images/full/MOLEX2PCIeX.gif


----------



## ntomer (Nov 11, 2009)

Well, I am a confused guy. 1 month ago, I was happy with my 7900 GS, on which I/my daughter were able to play Tomb Raider-Anniversary and Underworld, Ice Age 3, NFS etc. Then I discovered Crysis, Mirror's Edge, Batman and GTA 4 and found out that my gfx card was not good enough.

I read rave reviews about ATI HD 5770 and decided to go for it, but you gentlemen here adviced against it. I googled some more and found that 5850 is a wonderful card, but it is out of stock everywhere. 

Then Krow suggested Palit GTX 260 Sonic SP216 and it looked like a good card, but when I googled for it, I found out that 65 nm GTX 260 cards perform much better than 55 nm ones. So I googled some more and found that Zotac GTX 260 SP216 is a very good card.

Now my question is whether my Corsair VX450W will be able to support it? And will my E8400 and 2GB DDR2 RAM will be a bottleneck for it. I do neither intend to upgrade RAM or overclock processor, so please answer keeping that in mind.

Help me guys in getting out of this dilemma.

Cheers

Nitin


----------



## Krow (Nov 11, 2009)

ntomer said:


> Well, I am a confused guy. 1 month ago, I was happy with my 7900 GS, on which I/my daughter were able to play Tomb Raider-Anniversary and Underworld, Ice Age 3, NFS etc. Then I discovered Crysis, Mirror's Edge, Batman and GTA 4 and found out that my gfx card was not good enough.


We all have this problem after a while with our system. 


> I read rave reviews about ATI HD 5770 and decided to go for it, but you gentlemen here adviced against it. I googled some more and found that 5850 is a wonderful card, but it is out of stock everywhere.


Yup, you did the right thing in googling and finding better options. 


> Then Krow suggested Palit GTX 260 Sonic SP216 and it looked like a good card, but when I googled for it, I found out that 65 nm GTX 260 cards perform much better than 55 nm ones. So I googled some more and found that Zotac GTX 260 SP216 is a very good card.


The palit sonic version is factory Overclocked IIRC. Anyway, please post the links about the performance difference for the benefit of all.


> Now my question is whether my Corsair VX450W will be able to support it? And will my E8400 and 2GB DDR2 RAM will be a bottleneck for it. I do neither intend to upgrade RAM or overclock processor, so please answer keeping that in mind.


Add another 2GB stick if your motherboard supports it. That's all. Corsair VX450W supports it easily, and we have a member called VenkiP4 or something like that who runs GTX260 on VX450W. E8400 is a beast, no bottlenecking is gonna happen.


----------

